# halloween fetishes



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so i have certain halloween fetishes. 

i love crashed witches. always trying to find ones i don't have. only want one of each. no duplicates here.
don't use them every year, only if they fit my theme, but just love them

i love halloween blow molds. i do use these every year. i never put out duplicates, more interesting this way.

i love bats. one can never have enough bats. these can be worked in every year. never duplicates except i have a bunch of currant treat bags i stuff and hang, they are to cute.

and lastly, i love door knockers. i try to buy at least one every year. another item not neccesarily used every year.

so does anyone else have an obssesion? i don't mean where you want stuff for your haunt. i mean something where it crys you want me


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Candles.

Any way I can have candles, be it candlesticks, candle plates, candelabras or scones, I like candlelight. I am a purist, in that I think classic white candles have an older, more historic look. I avoid candles with seasonal aspects, i.e., red candles, black candles, bleeding candles, candles with raised designs on them.
I much prefer decorated holders.

Owls.

I love the sound of owls, be it the whinying whistle of a Screech Owl, the shriek of a Barn Owl or the classic booming hoot of a Great Horned Owl. I try to not only find music that incorporates owl calls, I play my own. I have owl figures and figurines, owl art on the walls and books on owls.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

aw spats, cool. owls are cool. now i know how you were able to tell another forum member the ladies shrieking from the woods was probably an owl. years ago i was driving home late one night, and an owl swooped down and grabbed something in the road ahead of my car lights. since my lights hadn't quite hit it yet, i couldn't tell what it was. it was very fast. it's wing span was as wide as my car. it startled me, and spooked me, i didn't know they had such immense wing span. it was very cool really. as for candle holders, even though i don't have a fettish for them, there are some really wonderful ones out there. i'm not into candles like some either. but they are nice to finish off a candle holder. did you make one of those pvc flicker candles. those are nice and on my to do list.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL, I think I might be the lady with the shrieking woods unless there was another one  I can't get enough witchy things or pumpkins. I'm not sure if I would call that a fetish... I agree with candles, you can never have enough plain classic candles.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Scarecrows. I don't care what kind. Cutesy or scary...love 'em all!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

#1 - PUMPKINS!!!! And scarecrows (creepier the better...), bats, and FOG! I think candlelight goes without saying if you can possibly manage it!

Most honorable mention to people who dress up and/or stay in character all night - by far one of my favourite things in life


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Jars... I think this has gone way beyond fetish to addiction. *LOL* I have them from huge to teeny tiny, very old to brand spanking new and full to empty. I love collecting them and filling them for my witch's den. I also have ones that stay out all year long, like my brain jar, and my vampire blood, complete with stake jar.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

There must be rats! Even though I rarely see a Halloween rat that's up to my standards - I'm making most of my own this year - they simply must be present. The more, the better - and I have the outrageous collection of the little twitchy nosed props to prove it. 



Veckah said:


> Jars... I think this has gone way beyond fetish to addiction.


Hey! I resemble that remark! Very few of them even make it out into the display because I'm always concerned for their safety ... but buy them I do, in quantities that could choke an elephant. I have a similar quantity of candleholders, but at least the best ones of those generally make it out for the ToTs to admire.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*halloween fettishes*



Junit said:


> LOL, I think I might be the lady with the shrieking woods unless there was another one


no junit, lol, you be the one. 
hey, i like where this is going. and as for bottles, i have been having a blast doing them up as wittches bottles. look in free boxes at garage sales, i find them there. i've picked up a few empty liquer bottles while out walking. everytime i empty one i'm a scheming. but for some reason i don't feel it's a fettish. i just do it, enjoy it, but don't crave it. lots of fun seeing everyones ideas.
oh blue frog, you dashed my spirits a little. you didn't buy the blowmold because it was a blowmold, you bought it because of your rat fettish. turn the light out and leave the dark side.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Reapers, it seems. In fact, I had to take a hard look at what I'm working with and realize, good grief man, enough with the reapers! So not one more will populate my display, no matter how differently it's cloaked. I have a balance of witches, reapers, pumpkins, skelly's, zombies and ghouls. But.....no more reapers!

Dan


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely skeletons. I consider them such a classic Halloween decoration. From the jointed cutouts that you can stick to a wall (that also glow) to the lifesize rubber and plastic ones that I use for my Haunt, I love getting more of them. But, as Shockwave199 pointed out with his reapers, it is important to balance them out with other props and decorations.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

All things Beistle. 

Of course everything I have collected (with a few rare exceptions) is a repro, but man, do I have a lot. 
Papier maché pumpkins & black cats, paper lanterns & shades, fireplace triptychs, die-cuts by the pile, candy containers, noisemakers, etcetcetcetc....

If it's Beistle Halloween ephemera, I've either got a repro of it or I want one.

http://www.retroholiday.com/beistle-halloween.php


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shockwave and hallowzeve, you are so right about balance. one year i did for my haunt a monster museum. i put out my witches in an area, no problem, i put out my frankies, no problem, i put out my skeletons, no problem, i went to put out my reapers and werewolves, i had 2 reapers and 1 werewolf. and i had thought i had a lot of everything. nice marie, beistles are very collectible. love looking at them


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*4-me, the next thing!*

So I just spent 4 hours scaring up the pieces, assembling them, it works, it's silly, it moves when I move the lever, it kind of resembles a snake until you really look closer, it's small diameter scrap of black rubber hose!
It is with numerous other black hoses, all have a pre-formed 90 degree angle so they could all be snakes at attention! Then this one "mover" pops out of the pack to say, "Hi!"
I watch from around the corner via a mirror so I know when to make it move AND I get to see the reactions to it.
Not everybody reacts to my invention but the ones that do ...make me laugh!!!
Now what will my next thing happen to be?
Maybe me saying :"I saw you laughing at my hose!"


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

SPIDERS. 
Who would have guessed, right?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and spiderqueen, how do you feel about the real things? [shiver] gym, that would make me jump.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> and spiderqueen, how do you feel about the real things? [shiver]


I have plans to get a couple of pet tarantulas. But my husband is arachnophobic and isn't too happy about the idea, so I'm putting that off... I already have names picked out for them, however. If a spider gets in the house and my husband sees it, I have to capture it in a cup and take it outside. I won't allow anyone to kill a spider in my presence. (I will make an exception if it's a black widow and the person is in serious danger, but even then I feel bad about it -- especially since I think black widows are so beautiful.) I completely support the killing of cockroaches and other bugs, but don't hurt one of my spiders.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine would be tombstones.It seems I have lots but don't think I have enough.The only time I even thought I had to many was when I was carrying them to my new storage place.That thought quickly went away since I did 13 more this year.
Now mine aren't fancy by any means just plain tombstones but for some reason I love to build them.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Witch Crashes Rock! I also love skeleton zombies. But what I love the most is the "Feel" of a display if you know what I mean.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloween 71, somehow, i thought yours would be hats too. but tombstones are good. do you use silly epitaphs, serious, real names?
i know what you mean beacon, i love the look of your displays too. lol. especially since we share the same crash witch fettish. and i love your zombies.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I collect just about anything halloween related but draw the line at Spookytown stuff...just don't have the room


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

deadna, i agree, the stuff is beautiful and such fun stuff, i love taking my little grandchildren to the area where it is displayed, but with me it's room and money. however i might have 1 or 2 pieces.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

When I first read the subject heading it intrigued me.
Then of course I'm sure that I'm not the only one that their mind's went straight for the gutter. lol My first thought was "that's just sick". Does having 25 recycled wooden doors for use of my haunted maze count as a fetish? lol

Actually mine is designing, creating, building, & running a non-profit haunted maze. Last year it was over 3,000 square feet, including a facade, & a que line running the length of the building (Quanza shed 37x82x25 with double doors on each end).


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

thats fantastic!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady, what's fantastic? that he has that many doors, that much square space, or some underlying little secret, of which i'm not knowing. i'd say that many doors is a fettish if you don't need them but keep collecting them.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

SKELETONS!!!! Skeletons skeletons skeletons skeletons skeletons. One can never be too rich, too thin nor have too many fake skeletons in one's garage.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

For me it's probably tombstones. In all the years I did haunts, the one constant was the graveyard. A few years, it was JUST the graveyard.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> halloween 71, somehow, i thought yours would be hats too. but tombstones are good. do you use silly epitaphs, serious, real names?
> i know what you mean beacon, i love the look of your displays too. lol. especially since we share the same crash witch fettish. and i love your zombies.


I don't think I have any hats maybe a few witch's hats.I normally use just simple name and dates.Sometimes they are blank just to use as fillers in a area.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*For me it's pumpkins (have a tattoo of one, named my hamster Pumpkin), skulls, candles and of course Michael Myers stuff.

I have book cases dedicated to these things and skulls and pumpkins are regular decor for me.*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love all things to do with witches, and pumpkins. skulls and skellys too.


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

Skeletons, pumpkins and candles are my biggest "must haves"!!


----------



## jentopian-fir (May 13, 2010)

Pumpkins, intact or carved
Candles (Yankee Candle's Fall Festival is my favorite)
Turning leaves
Festivals
Peanut butter kisses...wrapped in black and orange wax paper, definitely hearkens back to my TOT days
Any "retro" decoration, be it Beistle, pressed paper jack o'lanterns, or the festive die cuts used to decorate classrooms
Scarecrows


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Skulls, skulls, and more skulls, of course skeletons and tombstones, but all kinds of skulls, animal and human


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this is great, it's fun knowing a little more about our forum family. keep them coming everyone. love seeing what are everyones tastes.


----------



## trans (Jun 7, 2010)

cobwebs. love the fake cobweb stuff...used to keep it up all year round, but it seemed to creep allergic people out.


----------



## CrImSoNtOuCh (Sep 6, 2008)

Ravens are a particular fetish of mine . There is just something wonderful about a black raven with shiny blue black feathers that appeal to me .


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Brooms, but that relates more to my Pagan side but a constant reminder of Halloween too.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess I didn't realize I had a "problem"  until I had to devote one room to witches, one to JOLs and one to spiders.  I collect anything halloween and would love to start scooping up some vintage pieces. 

Spiderqueen - I thought I was the only one who practiced the 'cup-o-spider' trick. My husband and kids roll their eyes when I make a spider rescue instead of just squashing the poor things.  I had a pet tarantula I called Mr. T - fed him pet store crickets and other assorted insects - he only lasted a couple of weeks in captivity.  Black widows are indeed beautiful and I avoid killing them...except the time I caught my three-year-old (now 20) poking one with a stick. I chose my son over the spider that time.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brim, that's cute you collect brooms, i did't realize there were that many brooms out there. they would be easy to store.
you guys give me the shivers. i kill the devils. i do rescue bats though. about once a year we get one in the house, and i get out my butterfly net and catch him and throw him outside. my husband gets out the baseball bat, so i usually handle it myself.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

> Spiderqueen - I thought I was the only one who practiced the 'cup-o-spider' trick. My husband and kids roll their eyes when I make a spider rescue instead of just squashing the poor things.  I had a pet tarantula I called Mr. T - fed him pet store crickets and other assorted insects - he only lasted a couple of weeks in captivity.  Black widows are indeed beautiful and I avoid killing them...except the time I caught my three-year-old (now 20) poking one with a stick. I chose my son over the spider that time.




That's great - but sad about your tarantula dying so young. I don't know why that would have happened, since most tarantulas respond well to being pets (unless they are a breed with an "attitude" shall we say - but that doesn't kill them, it just makes them snappy). Mr. T is certainly an interesting name for a Tarantula. What species was he, if you know? 

I can't wait to get a tarantula someday. I hope to eventually have two of them, but my goal will be satisfied with only one. There's one species that I want in particular, Mexican Redrump. Look it up on Photobucket if you have time - they are gorgeous! I already have names picked out for him and for one other.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

jentopian-fir said:


> Pumpkins, intact or carved
> Candles (Yankee Candle's Fall Festival is my favorite)
> Turning leaves
> Festivals
> ...


Are you me? lol
Basically the same except less scarecrows and my favorite Yankee Candle scent is Boonilla. I know it's just vanilla but I just think it's adorable. Too bad it wasn't out last year.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

spiderqueen said:


> That's great - but sad about your tarantula dying so young. I don't know why that would have happened, since most tarantulas respond well to being pets (unless they are a breed with an "attitude" shall we say - but that doesn't kill them, it just makes them snappy). Mr. T is certainly an interesting name for a Tarantula. What species was he, if you know?
> 
> I can't wait to get a tarantula someday. I hope to eventually have two of them, but my goal will be satisfied with only one. There's one species that I want in particular, Mexican Redrump. Look it up on Photobucket if you have time - they are gorgeous! I already have names picked out for him and for one other.


Mr. T (I loved that actor and my spider was a beautiful chocolate color) was found at my husband's fire station and he brought him home for me. I've heard that young males don't do well in captivity so that may be what happened - I can't be certain what sex he/she was. How the heck do you tell??? The redrump is beautiful - hope you get one someday.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess my favorite fetish would have to be vampire-related things, from coffins to portraits. Those little bloodsuckers fascinate me! (Of course, so do bunnies!)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shebear, lol, that is to funny. not a fetish of mine, but i do have a lot of vampire stuff. the newer vampire shows i'm not to crazy about. although i do like twilight


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Haven't seen any of the twilight movies, but I did read the series. It was pretty good. Different, but I still love the old vampire classics - Nosferatu, Salem's Lot, Dracula - Prince of Darkness. Definitely the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't think i saw prince of darkness, but love the others. saloms lot scared the crap out of me when i saw it. good movie. and don't forget the lost boys.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I saw the neatest necklace in a catalog the other day that is vampire related  It was a black velvet choker with 2 red stones on the side representing a bite and it had silver chains dangling with more red crystals at the tips that made it look like dripping blood. Way outta my price range at $70!!!!! I know I can make my own for much less!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

deadna, that does sound like a nice piece of jewelry. and yeah, you can make your own, and for a lot less.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Hallorenescene ... I actually have my brooms hanging on the walls. They fit my decor and are not obnoxiously obvious while being the main attraction. I love them! I get a new one every year at the Renaissance festival.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brim, it does sound cool, your brooms hanging. how many do you have? you got a picture?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Junit said:


> LOL, I think I might be the lady with the shrieking woods unless there was another one  I can't get enough witchy things or pumpkins. I'm not sure if I would call that a fetish... I agree with candles, you can never have enough plain classic candles.


This made me laugh.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

My main fetish is for jack-o-lanterns and pumpkins. I couldn't tell you how many I have, I don't care. All that matters is that I get more of them every year.

And I'm also more than slightly obssessed with my village. I spend days every year getting that set out and looking just perfect, and I also get new pieces each season for my birthday. In fact, that's how I celebrate my birthday...putting my village up. One day it will look like *Hooch's*.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

laurie, i knew you would say pumpkins. lol. if i remember right, there were a few times i thought you were going to chuck a few at me, while i warded them off with my sunflowers and dolls. lol. i didn't know you did the village too! they are very pretty. would make for a nice birthday present


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I would still be happy to chuck a few pumpkins at you, should you get unruly with the sunflowers and dolls, Hallo. 

I should post pictures of my village here. I have them on Facebook, but you don't do that kinda thing.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

start a thread and post them, there are a lot here who collect them and would oooo and ahhh over them. i would even like to see them.

hhmmm, wonder if i have any more -guess who's due in 3 month jokes. lol. hang onto those pumpkins.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Cats, White Candles and Mary Janes. 

The candy, not the shoes.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

black cats could be fun. guess i don't know what mary janes are. it's not licorice is it?


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

LawP said:


> I can't be certain what sex he/she was. How the heck do you tell???


You tell by taking them to a professional.  I think they do it with DNA testing because there's usually no way to tell just by looking. 

If your spider just appeared at a fire station and you didn't know where he came from, maybe there was already something wrong with him. The same thing happened to me once with a small tortoise I found. He only lasted a month or two. Later on, I found another tortoise of the exact same breed, and that one lived for years (he's still alive, I think, but not mine anymore). 

But it's cool that he came from a fire station... Spiders and fire are my two main obsessions!


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

For me it is pumpkins and scarecrows. I could never have enough pumpkis and the scarecrows I just started to collect, but they must be scarey. I don`t like the cutie scarecrows.


----------



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

I really love the classics...pumpkins, witches, ghosts, and also dracula, frankenstien and the wolfman. IMO the wolfman never gets enough credit for being a true classic. Really love the old blowmolds like when I was a kid...or even the old trick or treat bags....some of them had some really great art work....I love it all.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, blowmolds rock.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

ssflipo13 said:


> . . . they must be scarey. I don`t like the cutie scarecrows.


I feel the same way about my spiders and jack-o-lanterns. And, well, pretty much everything, actually. But it's a big pet peeve with spiders.  Although I do have two spiders like that from back when I was really little (I've been obsessed with spiders all my life)... I'm attached to them because I've had them so long, even if they're not my "style" anymore. I am against the cute-ification of Halloween in general.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

cheesecloth (so many uses) and pumpkins (I never seem to have enough)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cheesecloth tickles me. i never would have thought along those lines. but cheesecloth does have many uses and can really make a haunt. i suppose you can even have different colors of cheesecloth like you can spiderwebbing.
spiderqueen, did you say some of your spiders you've had since a child? do you know-the pod? he's into spiders too.


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

o scary clowns! i love scary clowns, i made yuotube videos about them.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

well, this may be a bit strange, but my "halowe'en fetish" is a feel and style that i grew up with, and is as follows...

you know those tissue paper ghost decorations
http://www.decorativepaper.com/images/5473-2_white_hanging_ghost.jpg
yeah, they are deeply implanted in me from childhood.
then there are the gruley style candles
http://www.countryliving.com/cm/countryliving/images/Vintage-Ghost-Halloween-Candles-PROF1006-de.jpg
http://www.countryliving.com/cm/countryliving/images/Vintage-Witch-Halloween-Candles-PROF1006-de.jpg
mix that up with some small ceramic tea-light lit jack'o'lanturns, black velvet table cloths and furniture drapery and a few skulls then play "death march of a marrionett" on a wind up back cat music box....and thats me


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> spiderqueen, did you say some of your spiders you've had since a child?


Yes, a couple of them. I don't remember how old I was exactly, but I was quite young when I got those two. 



hallorenescene said:


> do you know-the pod? he's into spiders too.


Not yet, but you're the second person who has mentioned him to me! I'll have to introduce myself one of these days.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

spiderqueen said:


> against the cute-ification of Halloween in general.


i don't like the "cute" stuff either, but for inside my home but I love the "whimsical"

unrealistic yet menacing and whimsical ghost = yes
stuffed custesy baby doll style ghost = hell no

...yeah i guess that can be a fine line for some


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, my sister is heavy into halloween too. she put some stuff in her haunt and i thought, gross. then she came to my haunt and told me she would never have gross stuff in hers. so i guess it's all in the eyes of the beholder. i don't like cutsey stuff, i like scary stuff, but a friend of mine on this forum made comment to the fact all my stuff is cutsey. WHAT, i'll say it again, i don't like cutsey or gross, i like scary. b u t every once in awhile even i see something cutsy and i buy it. 
gnome, i do love whimsicle, i guess that is why i like blowmolds and crashed witches.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohh, gnome, i'm not big into candles, but i got to say i like your taste. those candles are from my childhood, and i remember liking them very much. there is a blowmold out of the little ghost carrying a pumpkin. and i think why i liked it so much was because it reminded me of that candle.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

All of it? Well, not really the gory stuff. 

I'm really into OOAK, aka, One Of A Kind items people make themselves.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't blame you, i don't like gory stuff either. but i do appreciate homemade.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Candelabras and candles, bats, cauldrons, witches, graveyards and haunted houses. My mom had this awesome ceramic haunted house that lit up different colors through all of the windows but it broke a few years ago and she tossed it out. I want to find something similar soon.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

I just purchased an Vanilla Tangerine candle. The smell of it reminds me of Halloween.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a perfume from Conjure Oils called "Alien Autopsy" ...the smell is exactly like a trick or treat bag full of candy. When I wear it, I actually get Halloween/childhood longing pains.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love the smell of vanilla anyway, so you could about put that scent out there for a very nice aroma.
i made a cute little ceramic haunted house one year, i love it. did yours look anything like this


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I seem to have a fetish for candles (mainly of the LED variety) and wall-hangings like portraits (A mix of original pictures and those lenticular ones). I also fancy Victorian styled furniture, clothing, and wallpaper (Damask is a personal favorite).


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i don't have a fetish for them, but i do like the lenticular photos. i have a few of the 5X7's. i also like the victorian era. my stepchildren call it mideveal. you have very good taste


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

My fetish is crows. Black crows and lots of them. Perhaps its from the movie "The Birds", because crows creep me out. I put them all over my haunt.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i don't have a fetish for them, but i do like the lenticular photos. i have a few of the 5X7's. i also like the victorian era. my stepchildren call it mideveal. you have very good taste


When I mean fetish, I meant a liking, not something pg-13. Lol.
The only lenticular photo is one of those talking ones Gemmy had last year (the thin, bearded guy). I plan to get him a "wife" this year, since I didn't get to go to K-mart a lot. (I did finally get to see the Jason animatronic in real life).

As for the Victorian thing, I have no clue why I like it. The design of the furniture, style of clothing (If anyone knows any place that sells reproduction Victorian clothing, let me know), the feeling of prosperity and the legends (Lizzie Borden, Jack the Ripper, Ichabod Clay, ect). Not to mention, Emily Dickinson is one of my favorite poets, and I think she wrote during this period. Plus it makes a great, easy theme for haunts, but it has to be executed greatly. Creativity is key, as most generic haunted houses use this as a theming.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

pumpkins!!!!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I love Halloween scented candles. My favorite one is Candy Corn from Yankee candle.  I also love sound effects, I love how spooky they are. They always help me get into the spirit of Halloween. Jack-o=lanterns, things that glow under a black light: spiders, bat, anything creepy that crawls, string lights, black lights, strobe lights, fog machines, animated decorations, witches, ghosts, window grabbers. So much more!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> There must be rats! Even though I rarely see a Halloween rat that's up to my standards - I'm making most of my own this year - they simply must be present. The more, the better - and I have the outrageous collection of the little twitchy nosed props to prove it.


That's also my fetish. Weird. I know what you mean about them usually not being very good. You probably have this one but here's a picture of my "best rat"









and here he is in his cage.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Very adorable rat, I had real ones and was always worried more about them being scared or hurt than the TOTs to use them. I adore my hanging batties, easy (lightweight) obelisks, and a few specific dollar store Gargoyles that I keep paranoid track of each year.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Could Halloween magazines be considered a fetish?? 

I try to get my hands on as many Halloween magazines as I can each year. I gather them up, and then when I can have a few good hours to myself, I turn on Nightmare Before Christmas and cozy up on the sofa w/ all my magazines and enjoy each and every page!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mrhamilton234 said:


> When I mean fetish, I meant a liking, not something pg-13. Lol.


HUH? why are we talking pg-13? fetish does mean liking

creepy, that rat looks great in that cage. 

red sonja, collecting magazines can count. i usually pick up a couple myself, and i can't wait to look through them


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Witches and skeletons. I am _obsessed _with witches and skeletons...and cemeteries and spiders.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

All things skulls...Oh yeah I like knockers too...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol, blumpkin, to funny. visual aids work. mrhamilton, i get it now, i think


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Gargoyles and graveyard scenes.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

RedSonja I'm right there with ya! 
I can't help but atleast flip through them when I'm getting groceries.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

creepyhomemaker said:


> That's also my fetish. Weird. I know what you mean about them usually not being very good. You probably have this one but here's a picture of my "best rat"


He's gorgeous! By far the best "Halloween rat" I've seen yet. Wherever did you find him? I'm planning on sculpting a whole army of rats this year but am not thrilled with the fibers I've acquired for the fur.

*Nyxy*, on those rare occasions when I've brought out the real ones they've seemed to have a lot of fun, but are kept well away from the ToTs. What's funny is seeing the reaction of the ToTs when they discover that the fluffball on my shoulder is, in fact, a live animal and not an animatronic.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> He's gorgeous! By far the best "Halloween rat" I've seen yet. Wherever did you find him? I'm planning on sculpting a whole army of rats this year but am not thrilled with the fibers I've acquired for the fur.
> 
> *Nyxy*, on those rare occasions when I've brought out the real ones they've seemed to have a lot of fun, but are kept well away from the ToTs. What's funny is seeing the reaction of the ToTs when they discover that the fluffball on my shoulder is, in fact, a live animal and not an animatronic.


I bought him at Halloween Express about 5 years ago. They only had 1. My Dad wanted one like it so he could play jokes on people, so I went back the following year to get him one. They had the same shape but weren't made with real fur like mine is. It is actually made very well considering where I got it from. I started my rat/mouse collection cause of a rubber mouse I got from the dime store when I was a kid. Then people started giving them to me. I don't collect ALL rats/mice they have to be props or toys meant to look like they're real. Do you have any unusual ones or old ones? If so I'd love to see them.

I was thrilled when I found that vintage cage at a flea market. I put him in it cause everyone is always wanting to pet him.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I would want to pet that rat too! The cage is great, both for its decorative and security value. 

I wonder why these companies never make the ears and tails, let alone feet, pink? That long pink tail is what seems to squick out most people who meet my real ones.

I, alas, have no rare or outstanding Halloween rats. I have some supremely ugly ones. Does that count? I'm a sucker for a hideous Halloween rat if it's cheap enough. I bought one off eBay that has enlarged canines instead of enlarged incisors, and a short fat tail that belongs to some other creature. It's barely a rat-shaped object but for some reason I had to have it. 

Hopefully I'll quit being lazy and start sculpting some semi-decent rats for my display soon.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret (Jun 28, 2010)

Bluefrog, I can only aspire to have such a good looking Halloween rat as I start my Halloween display. That's excellent! 

Blumpkin, your picture is hilarious...love it!

I find myself obsessed with collecting Halloween food recipes and Halloween party songs & FX lately. I also love finding older Halloween window decor...the cardboard-y, witches and skeletons, etc. that you would tape into your windows.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> I, alas, have no rare or outstanding Halloween rats. I have some supremely ugly ones. Does that count? I'm a sucker for a hideous Halloween rat if it's cheap enough. I bought one off eBay that has enlarged canines instead of enlarged incisors, and a short fat tail that belongs to some other creature. It's barely a rat-shaped object but for some reason I had to have it.


My mom bought me some fake rats for christmas a couple of years ago and they could win a contest for the worse fake rats. They're hilarious. They're like grey dryer lint with huge teeth and claws. I would love to show a picture of them but ironically they were eaten by mice. I am hoping there is one out there somewhere that survived cause they're so bad I want to save one just for kicks.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

My fetish is Halloween period! It consumes me all year long eagerly awaiting for the next seasons ideas and builds to unfold. That is my wifes one hard to adjust issue with my addiction.. Lol, but she puts up with it and has for the last 16 years & counting! I better Knock on Wood!!! My wood coffin that is!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

RedSonja said:


> Could Halloween magazines be considered a fetish??
> 
> I try to get my hands on as many Halloween magazines as I can each year. I gather them up, and then when I can have a few good hours to myself, I turn on Nightmare Before Christmas and cozy up on the sofa w/ all my magazines and enjoy each and every page!


*Thats it!!! Halloween Magazines!! I too around the season buy every single magazine that has anything Halloween related!!! Love the Martha Stewart one that comes out specifically for Halloween only*


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, I try really hard not to look through the magazines too much at the store. I try to wait until I can sit down and go through them all without interruption at home.

It's a ritual for me, I guess!!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

Skulls, skeletons, skulls, skeletons, skulls, skeletons... you get the idea.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spiders are big for my halloween haunts. Your not limited to what you can do with them plus I take them to work in off months and play tricks on the crew.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Nyxy said:


> Very adorable rat, I had real ones and was always worried more about them being scared or hurt than the TOTs to use them. I adore my hanging batties, easy (lightweight) obelisks, and a *few specific dollar store Gargoyles that I keep paranoid track of each year*.


Gotta love those Gargoyles from the dollar tree. I hope they get them this year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so how about skeletons, skulls, skeletons, skulls, skeletons, skulls, 

sorry, i just had to do that. lol.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Funny thing is I have never been to a Dollar tree... I have newer store that opened up about 1/2mile away too! I'm gonna pass by tomorrow morning after stopping by home depot! Maybe I will have luck finding some good stuff there!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck ter


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

im a bit late to this thread but none the less! I love ghost, definitely my number one though i am super picky about my ghosts, then comes pumpkins, and then skeletons =)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dollar Tree is a good place to find some cool stuff for Halloween cheap. Also try Dollar General, My sister is one of the ones who runs the one in Rimersburg. I get the heads up every year when they are going to get their Halloween stuff in. They(Dollar General) should have their Halloween stuff in some time next month. By the end of this month they will have their Halloween candy in. Last year the had these cool strands skull lights that played the theme from the movie Halloween they also ran on batteries . I got several sets after halloween for about 75% off! Oh and DG had some cool looking Gargoyles as well. The where about 6" to 8" high and where a little heavy.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

better late than never. it's fun seeing all the different cravings. so what kinds of ghosts do picky people like?


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I prefer ones that aren't smiling (though one in my photo album is but i got it when i was like 8 or 9 lol) but i do like cutesy ghosts sometimes, and their usually smiling. i really just dont want them to look dumb, like the way some are positioned and sometimes the way their painted... is just off looking... idk how to really explain it lol


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> good luck ter


Hey thanks! I tried and only found a few things at my local dollar tree store. They had some greenage & moss that I can drape on my tombstones or skull walls. So it is a cool place to find things that can be used in a haunt. I will go back again once a week to check in for new items and greenage/moss.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Pirates

Since I was a kid.


----------



## babyfish520 (Jul 14, 2010)

*best anwers*

You did a good job 
I get some information from you
thank you
______________________________
Greys Anatomy dvd


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

I would gladly check out a dollar general if it existed on the west coat? Washington? Never seen one sadly. But today I was able to add to my skull supplies from my dollartree. Clerk thought I was insane for sayin the stuff should be out in January when she though July was too soon! Lol. Oh and my little evil laugh I accidently did probably didn't help her either.  Too each their own.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

I can totally understand all the fetishes that have gone before me here on this post. I love Halloween stuff from ghosts and skeletons to bats and pumpkins. They make me feel all seasonal and homey. But my Halloween fetish is movies. Specifically the cheap-n-cheese variety. From Good-Bad movies like William Castle flicks to plain out bad-bad movies. I buy them alone... I buy them in sets... I once had 17 copies of _The Terror_ and 12 copies of _Night of the Living Dead_ just from buying multi-packs. 

Japanese monster flicks (Godzilla, Mothra, Gamera) too. Also beach party type movies like _Ghost in the Invisible Bikini _or _Dr. Goldfoot and the Bikini Machine_. When I see them, I automatically have this surge of "MINE?!" like those seagulls in _Finding Nemo_ and I think that's the line between 'like' and 'fetish'.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I think mine would have to be pumpkins. If I do nothing else for Halloween (which, really, when would that ever happen??? crazy!) I have to carve a pumpkin. I love getting all gunky with the innards.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ah yes, pirates. so since you were a kid huh. do you still have a lot from when you were a kid. vintage
nixy, your dollar tree has skulls? mine only has 4th of july and Christmas. so is this like christmas in july or something. i complained they kinda missed a holiday. [and then i gave an evil little chuckle]. 
evil, so if we played name that horror movie, would you have them all? lol
sarah, carving pumpkins are sooo halloweenie


----------

